

Don't Expect OS X 10.7 Not to be locked like AppStore. Jobs says, “Nope” - samratjp
http://www.macgasm.net/2010/04/26/dont-expect-os-x-10-7-to-be-locked-down-like-the-appstore-steve-says-nope/

======
zephjc
What? The article title says "Don’t expect OS X 10.7 to be locked down like
the AppStore. Steve says, “Nope.”" Where did the "Not" double negative come
from? Please fix this title and I'll vote it up

~~~
drivebyacct
The HN title is even worse.

"Don’t expect OS X 10.7 Not to be locked down like the AppStore. Steve says,
“Nope.”"

This entire article/submission reeks of crack-baby nonsense.

------
drivebyacct
Steve responded to this? The witty should have been: "Did your fucking brain
fall out of your skull?" Of course people at HN were taking it seriously....

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1292436>

